# Moving to FL October 17th...



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

if anyone wants to get together and have a 240 meet, let me know!


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

What part of Florida are you moving to?

Good luck on your move!


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i'll be in winter park. right outside of orlando. thanks!


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

im moving to orlando the 15th of september for mmi


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> im moving to orlando the 15th of september for mmi


Are you talking about the MMI program over at UTI(Universal Technical Institute)? 

I am not exactly sure what you mean by MMI; do you mean Motorcycle Mechanics Institute or Marine Mechanics Institute program(at UTI Orlando)?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i'll be there for full sail real world education biznatchez.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

motorcycle mechanicssssss in orlando!!!!!!!! haha cant wait! :cheers:


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

Enjuku Racing is there and a bunch of other shops.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

ohh sweet do u kno the adress ?


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i got my place in orlando now with my 240 leme kno if u wana meet up


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

my address is going to be:
4757b north goldenrod road
winter park, fl. 32792


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

im lost
i kno where the bee line is and I4


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i have no clue where anything is so haha.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

lolol lets meet up at autozone or some shit


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> im lost
> i kno where the bee line is and I4


Don't forget that the Beeline will soon be changed to Beachline.

Colonial dr. is also known as SR.50 

Semoran blvd is also known as SR.436


Enjuku Racing moved IIRC. They used to be up the street from my school(on Pine hills Rd?), but now they are on Hanging Moss rd. near S. Semoran blvd(436)


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks dood im gonna check it out!


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i fucking leave on thursday, but i have no clue where anything is. or what road anything is. i know that my school is on university boulevard, my apartment is on north goldenrod, which is off of goldenrod, which is off of university. THATS ABOUT IT.


----------

